# 1999 60 HP Yamaha outboard model C60TLRX



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

HEY GUYS WHAT DO YALL KNOW ABOUT THIS MOTOR? FROM THE PICS I HAVE GOTTEN OF IT IT IS IN GREAT SHAPE. ANY PRO OR CONS YALL HAVE HEARD?


ALEX


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

10 years old...check the compression, spark and lower unit for leaks and damage.
Be careful of a freshly painted motor.
Test Ride!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

oh def not freshly painted, lol it is a one owner garaged kept, never been fished out of boat, bought it for him and his wife to cruise around in on the weekends motor has around 250 hrs on it.


Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

We used to call 250 hours break-in time...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Unfortantly i am in jax and he is in orlando, my dad is going down tomorrow to look it over and run it and all since he works in daytona on fridays and if everything checks out i will be picking it up saturday afternoon so. 

I just didnt know if anyone has heard of horror stories about these motors once they hit the 500 and 700 hr mark i plan on keeping this boat for the next 5 years or so and i try to fish 3 days a week so the hours will add up fast.


Alex


----------

